# Bacon Pull-Apart Bread ... question



## QSis (Apr 8, 2006)

Kansasgirl, or anyone .... do you think I could assemble this the day before and keep it in the fridge overnight, baking it in the morning?  

Lee
** 
*Bacon Pull-Apart Bread - kansasgirl *

12 slices bacon, cooked and crumbled 
1/2 c Parmesan cheese, fresh grated 
1 small onion, chopped finely 
3 cans buttermilk biscuits, each biscuit cut into quarters 
1/2 cup butter, melted 
Fresh pepper to taste 
1 c Cheddar cheese, grated 

Preheat oven to 350F. Lightly grease a 10 in Bundt pan. 
1.Combine bacon, Parmesan cheese, onion and fresh pepper; set aside. 
2.Dip each biscuit piece into butter. Place 1/3 of biscuit pieces in the bottom of the Bundt, and then sprinkle half of bacon mixture over biscuits. Sprinkle with 1/2 the cheddar. 
3.Repeat layering one more time and then end with a layer of biscuits; brush tops with butter. 
4.Bake for 40 minutes or until lightly golden. Cool on a wire rack and then invert onto a serving platter. Serve immediately.[/quote]


----------



## Constance (Apr 9, 2006)

I'm not sure, but I think it would be worth a try. I saw a variation of this that was a garlic/herb bread that I wanted to do for Thanksgiving, but I didn't want to try it out for the first time on company.
Your recipe looks delicious.


----------



## mudbug (Apr 9, 2006)

This is one of the first recipes I copied out of here more than a year ago.  For some unknown reason I still have not made it, but I don't see why you couldn't assemble and bake the next day, Q.


----------



## Gretchen (Apr 9, 2006)

Yes, you probably can but cover it very tightly.


----------



## Marishka_20 (Apr 14, 2006)

*Yummy!*

I don't know if it is to late for a response but I agree with gretchen, just cover it tightly and I think it will work out just fine. I made some of this last night except I made it with my own biscuits instead of using the ones in the can because I didn't want to go to the store. But it still came out great, and my family loved it.


----------



## jkath (Apr 14, 2006)

Right after kansas posted that recipe, I made some, only with monterey jack cheese. Then I made it again....and again...and again.....
It is really addicting, and goes great with scrambled eggs!


----------



## QSis (Apr 15, 2006)

Okay, I'm going to make this in a bundt pan, so when you say "cover tightly", do you mean to put Saran wrap  right down over the stuff, touching it, and up the sides, over the top?

Sorry to be so detailed, but I want to assemble it the night before Mother's Day at my mom's house, ready to bake in the morning, and I don't want to mess it up!

If anyone tries the "night before assembly" between now and Mother's Day, let me know!  

Thanks for all the help!

Lee


----------

